# XD9-First Handgun



## Agent Falco (Oct 27, 2008)

After four months of research and renting, I pick up my XD9 this Friday, thanks to great info and replies from most of you regulars. I was wondering if any of these 30 round mags were decent enough to plink with or for the most part just garbage. Also, been looking for cheap ammo to hit the range with and wondered if the cheaper stuff required the gun be cleaned more often. Along the cleaning line, is there a kit anyone recommends or some personal preferences to put a kit together? Appreciate any and all info guys. Thanks again.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats on the purchase, the XD9 is a great choice. Did you purchase the SC or Service? I'm not someone who goes to the range to just shoot away ammo. Most of my firearms are designated for defense purposes, and I practice with them at the range in the same configuration as they would be while carrying, in the night stand, etc. So, I've never had a need or desire for a 30-round magazine. I'm sure you could find some info on the net somewhere about the quality of the various 30-rounders you're looking at, though.

There are a lot of threads around here about cheap practice ammo. I prefer Blazer Brass, WWB, and Remington UMC (in that order) for my practice rounds. Not one of these is significantly cleaner than the others, and they will all require cleaning on the same schedule. Most people clean their guns after every range session anyways, so most any practice ammo would be good for the range. The XD is not picky about ammo.

For a cleaning kit, the basic handgun cleaning kits from the sporting goods store or gun store would be a good start. Personally, I like the product G96 for cleaning, and I lube with either Hoppe's, or gunslick graphite lube. The best thing to do would be to try different products and develops your own likes and dislikes about each of them.

Good luck with it...and...brokenimage


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

... What he said ... ^^^^

I clean my guns externally every trip, and internally (field strip) about once a month, and I shoot a lot... I shoot 200-300 rounds per week. Most modern carry guns (including XDs) can go thousands of rounds between cleanings and still run 100% reliably, but there is no sense in pushing things. I'll do a detailed strip and clean every 4-6 months.

Most new shooters OVER-lubricate their guns. Clean them well, but lube them only where your manual suggests.

I clean with Breakfree CLP, and lub with a quality oil... often Rem-Oil.

My cleaning kit? A few torn up old t-shirts, an old toothbrush, a bore brush, and a bore patch hook.

Jeff


----------



## Agent Falco (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks gents. Will post some pics soon.


----------



## Agent Falco (Oct 27, 2008)

http://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i262/83Falco29/100_2251.jpg

Range time was about 10 yards. I love this gun! Have 150 rounds through it
and of course its been flawless. Thinking about getting the subcompact for 
the girlfriend and for possible concealed carry.


----------



## NRA.Hog (Feb 26, 2009)

Love it


----------



## czerbe (Dec 24, 2008)

careful with your serial numb. some people are not the most trust worthy people out there.


----------



## XD Sub-Compact (Mar 18, 2009)

What do you mean by this? I'm about to get an XD Sub and would like to keep things strait with my purchase.


----------



## XD Sub-Compact (Mar 18, 2009)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Congrats on the purchase, the XD9 is a great choice. Did you purchase the SC or Service? I'm not someone who goes to the range to just shoot away ammo. Most of my firearms are designated for defense purposes, and I practice with them at the range in the same configuration as they would be while carrying, in the night stand, etc. So, I've never had a need or desire for a 30-round magazine. I'm sure you could find some info on the net somewhere about the quality of the various 30-rounders you're looking at, though.
> 
> There are a lot of threads around here about cheap practice ammo. I prefer Blazer Brass, WWB, and Remington UMC (in that order) for my practice rounds. Not one of these is significantly cleaner than the others, and they will all require cleaning on the same schedule. Most people clean their guns after every range session anyways, so most any practice ammo would be good for the range. The XD is not picky about ammo.
> 
> ...


+1 - DAMNATION, I found Blazer Brass at ableammo.com for 13$ a box. Remmington is usually 30$ Thanks for the info on that end...



JeffWard said:


> ... What he said ... ^^^^
> 
> I clean my guns externally every trip, and internally (field strip) about once a month, and I shoot a lot... I shoot 200-300 rounds per week. Most modern carry guns (including XDs) can go thousands of rounds between cleanings and still run 100% reliably, but there is no sense in pushing things. I'll do a detailed strip and clean every 4-6 months.
> 
> ...


+1 for torn Tee's and a toothbrush. That will most likely be what I use too.


----------



## diablosrising (Apr 17, 2008)

Agent Falco said:


> http://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i262/83Falco29/100_2251.jpg
> 
> Range time was about 10 yards. I love this gun! Have 150 rounds through it
> and of course its been flawless. Thinking about getting the subcompact for
> the girlfriend and for possible concealed carry.


Nice! I just bought one today, but in black. Waiting the 3 days, then it's off to the range.


----------



## Agent Falco (Oct 27, 2008)

Great Firearm! I've been looking into some upgrades although it seems pretty difficult to top the reliability of this piece. Has anyone installed a heavier stainless guide rod? I'd hate to fix a part not broken but if reliability isn't compromised, and I can lower recoil and appease my own aesthetic, I might have to swing for one.


----------



## XD Sub-Compact (Mar 18, 2009)

Picked mine up today and love it. Ran 100 threw her and it was awesome.


----------

